# Hope springs eternal - huge surprise on pathology report



## I DClaire (Jul 31, 2011)

I don't know if I need a hearing aid or a few lessons in metric measurements or both but there is a huge (or tiny, as the case may be) difference in what I thought the surgeon told me about my cancer. The pathology report says it was *1.5 mm.*

My husband and I both thought the surgeon said it was 1.5 cm., the size of a pencil eraser, but one time I heard him say "pencil lead" and I thought he'd just misspoken. Apparently not - 1.5 mm. would be the diameter of average pencil lead.

Pathology describes my cancer as "Papillary microcarcinoma (1.5 mm.)", well differentiated, margins apparently free of tumor, tumor capsule intact with one benign extrathyroidal lymph node noted. Repeated notations indicate "no obvious papillary areas are identified."

I wish I'd had this information 6 weeks ago!

The labs went fine this morning - it's going to be a long week waiting to find out the results but I feel infinitely more encouraged about the possible RAI.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

WWWWWOOOOOOOO - HHHHHHHOOOOOOO!!!!! Fantastic news!!!! I will be very surprised if they advise RAI for you.

This is wonderful, IDC!!!!


----------



## I DClaire (Jul 31, 2011)

Octavia said:


> WWWWWOOOOOOOO - HHHHHHHOOOOOOO!!!!! Fantastic news!!!! I will be very surprised if they advise RAI for you.
> 
> This is wonderful, IDC!!!!


I KNOW! I couldn't believe my eyes when I saw the report...but, remember, the surgeon said he was not recommending any further treatment? I'm going to take my internist a copy of all this when I have my bone density test this afternoon. I'm sure I told him "1.5 cm".

I feel like going out to celebrate! arty0006:


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Congrats!!!


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

I DClaire said:


> I feel like going out to celebrate! arty0006:


You SHOULD celebrate! arty0016:


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

Wonderful news! I think you should celebrate!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

I DClaire said:


> I don't know if I need a hearing aid or a few lessons in metric measurements or both but there is a huge (or tiny, as the case may be) difference in what I thought the surgeon told me about my cancer. The pathology report says it was *1.5 mm.*
> 
> My husband and I both thought the surgeon said it was 1.5 cm., the size of a pencil eraser, but one time I heard him say "pencil lead" and I thought he'd just misspoken. Apparently not - 1.5 mm. would be the diameter of average pencil lead.
> 
> ...


Wow!!! But they got that bad boy; that is what counts!! Thank God! We are going to have our dear friend I Dclaire around for a very very long time!!

Whoooooooooooooohoo!


----------



## Alicia123 (Oct 7, 2011)

FANTASTIC NEWS!!

Have a good time celebrating.
WEEEEEEEEEE!!


----------



## CLRRN (Jun 22, 2011)

Celebrate celebrate....congrats on the great news and kudos to the pathologist that measured that tiny little thing!!!!


----------



## I DClaire (Jul 31, 2011)

I'm afraid.:ashamed0003: I am afraid to let myself get excited for fear something else will burst my bubble next Thursday. If I get a good report then, I absolutely plan to do something special. I would say I'll turn a cartwheel but that would be counterproductive!

I am so hopeful though. I've enjoyed this afternoon and I honestly believe my eyes have been noticeably more comfortable after only using Restasis twice.


----------

